# today 12/28



## RearFanged (Dec 28, 2007)

Had a great day of fishing. I was using my bran new Shimano Curado 200dpv and Pro Qualifer rod. First fish on the rod was a solid 6lb LM. I was very happy! Lost a giant Pea which was taking line like crazy - I didn't set the hook as I thought I had a rock lol. Dad caught a nice Pea.

Lure of choice was a Rapala X-rap in Perch Color 4 1/2in

Finished the day with 14fish.

John


----------



## Jim (Dec 28, 2007)

Good job man! Great to see a nice fish on a new combo! It makes you say "I made a good choice" LOL!


----------



## mtnman (Dec 28, 2007)

good job dude! I agree with Jim, theres nothing better than catch a nice fish on your new equipment.


----------



## little anth (Dec 28, 2007)

good job man im diein to get out there


----------



## Jim (Dec 28, 2007)

Fishin NJ said:


> Whats a Pea, as far as i know its something i do in the morning or a green thing i eat with dinner



cmon man get with the lingo....Thats short for peacock bass. :wink:


----------



## mtnman (Dec 29, 2007)

wow ya learn something new every day, i thought peacock bass were in the Amazon i didnt know we had them in the US. where can you catch them? are they out west ,down south, where? i would like to fish for them someday because i seen shows where they were catching them out of the amzon river and they were a great fighting fish.


----------



## shamoo (Dec 29, 2007)

some years back they were experimenting with the "PEA" in Florida putting them in the canal systems, dont know if that took off or not.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 30, 2007)

In 1984, Florida officials deliberately introduced butterfly peacock bass and speckled peacock bass to the southern region of that state. There they prey on other non-native and invasive species such as the oscar and the spotted tilapia. Also, their introduction now provides additional sport fishing opportunities for local anglers along with the common snook, largemouth bass and bluegill. While the butterfly peacock bass has flourished there, the speckled peacock bass has not. Therefore, it is now illegal to kill or possess speckled peacock bass in Florida.

Because of their tropical origins, peacock bass cannot tolerate low water temperatures. This has prevented them from becoming abundant outside of Miami-Dade and Broward counties within the state of Florida.


----------



## mtnman (Jan 13, 2008)

thats great info.


----------

